# Vento e chuva forte - 16 Outubro 2006



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 18:23)

Aqui vos deixo, integrado neste episódio Outonal, algumas fotos do dia de ontem, 16/10/2006. Em que acompanhei, coincidentemente, um célula com alguma instabilidade, entre Estremoz e Elvas na EN.4.

Efeitos do amigo vento.






Avistada ao longe vinda de sudoeste





O aspecto antes da precipitação





E pronto, começou a cair















Aqui se pode ver como ficam as nossas Estradas Nacionais, com chuva forte. 










E claro as invevitáveis, pequenas inundações, sarjetas entupidas, falta de manutenção, mal dimensionadas, etc.






























Estrada ou ribeiro?  





Como fecho deixo esta foto, onde se podem ver as bolhas que se formam quando as grossas gotas impactam no solo alagado. Aqui diz-se que é sinal de que vem muita chuva, e não falha!


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 19:00)

*Re: Vento e chuva forte - 16/10/2006*

Mais uma reportagem ao nível do que já nos habituaste muito bem... Amanha vais ter a oportunidade de fazer mais uma reportagem


----------



## Minho (17 Out 2006 às 19:08)

*Re: Vento e chuva forte - 16/10/2006*

Mais umas belas fotografias para o MeteoPT!


----------

